# html Link in xml Dokument einfügen ...wie?



## Andy Gehtdichnixan (9. November 2010)

Hallo Ihr alle,

in meiner Verzweiflung war ich auf der Suche nach einem Forum das sich mit xml beschäftigt und hoffe hier Antworten und Hilfe zu finden.

Es geht darum in folgendem XML Dokument einen html Link zu einem Gästebuch ein zu fügen. 
Ich kenne mich gar nicht aus mit XML und darum wäre es wahnsinnig nett wenn wer so nett wäre und mir diesen Link: 

"<A HREF="http://www.1st-tools.de/gastbuch.php?id=70072">Mein Gästebuch</A>"

 in dieses XML Dokument einfügt so, dass der Link dann sichtbar und nutzbar wird wenn man diese Seite aufruft. 

Im Moment besteht die XML aus diesem Code:


```
<TEXTFORMAT LEADING="2"><P ALIGN="LEFT"><FONT FACE="Arial" SIZE="13" COLOR="#FFFFFF" LETTERSPACING="0" KERNING="0">INSERT YOUR 

HTML TEXT HERE </FONT></P></TEXTFORMAT><TEXTFORMAT LEADING="2"><P ALIGN="LEFT"><FONT FACE="Arial" SIZE="13" COLOR="#FFFFFF" 

LETTERSPACING="0" KERNING="0">****** Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur 

aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat.</FONT></P></TEXTFORMAT>
```

Die Homepage zu der diese XML Datei gehört ist folgende: http://www.psycho-freak.netne.net/  hier soll wenn man auf "Gästebuch" klickt  dann dann die xml Seite Nummer 6  erscheinen und diese beinhaltet dann den Link zum Gästebuch.

Ich hoffe mein Anliegen wurde verstanden und es findet sich jemand der mir bitte dabei hilft. Das wäre wirklich ausgesprochen nett.

Herzliche Grüsse, Andy


----------

